# Montagsbike oder die üblichen Abstriche beim Versender?



## D304 (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor wenigen Wochen ein ZR Race 8.0 zugelegt. Leider habe ich seither nur Probleme mit dem Rad.

Es fing an mit dem vorderen Umwerfer. Der hat nicht geschaltet - wo er aufs größte Blatt hätte schalten sollen ist er nur bis zum mittleren gekommen - aber naja. Das ist ja nur ne Kleinigkeit die mal vorkommen kann. Da ich ohnehin ganz in der Nähe vom Service Partner arbeite bin ich eben schnell hin und es wurde (kostenlos ) eingestellt.

Leider musste ich dann feststellen, dass der Trigger scheinbar auch ne Macke hat. Wenn ich vom größten aufs mittlere Blatt schalten wollte so ist er direkt aufs kleinste gesprungen. Einstellung überprüft, schien okay, beim Service Partner angerufen, er vermutete einen zu hohen Zug auf dem "Seil" (wie heißt das genau?) was aber nicht der Fall war. Bin dann zur Sicherheit nochmal hin aber er konnte auch nur den Defekt feststellen. In dem Fall war Radon noch relativ schnell und ich hatte 1 Woche später einen neuen Trigger.

Weiter ging's mit dem Pedalen die nach 30km defekt waren - naja, dass die nichts sind war mir eh klar, aber zumindest länger als 30km sollten sie halten - aber wurscht, hatte eh andere bestellt.

Als nächstes fing dann (vermutlich) das Innenlager an wild herumzuknacken beim pedalieren und die Lager im Steuersatz rasten neuerdings in 2 Positionen leicht ein, der Lenker lässt sich nicht mehr rund drehen. Zudem springt der hintere Umwerfer wild umher, ok - auch Einstellungssache, hatte aber dann erstmal keinen Nerv mehr auf das Rad und seitdem steht es im Keller und ich fahre mein altes.


Was meint ihr dazu, habe ich einfach Pech gehabt oder muss man mit sowas bei einem Versenderbike rechnen? Ich bin zwar durchaus technisch versiert und kann die ganzen Fehler selbst beheben aber irgendwie sehe ich es auch nicht ein, dass ich bei einem neuen Rad, welches 1499 (!!!) kostet erstmal die Hälfte kaputt geht und/oder falsch eingestellt ist. Das mit der Schaltungseinstellung ist ja noch das geringere Problem, aber darf es sein dass bei einem neuen Rad Trigger, Pedale, Innenlager, Steuersatz (?) nach 3-4 Wochen respektive <300km kaputt geht? Ich bin damit Asphalt und Forstautobahn gefahren, kein Gelände oder sowas.  

Eine freundliche Anfrage bei Radon bleibt nun leider seit 8 Tage unbeantwortet - schade, vielleicht reagiert Radon ja auf diesen Post mit einem Lösungsvorschlag.


Gruß von einem enttäuschten Radon Kunden
D304


P.S.: Ist es normal dass bei Centerlock Bremsscheiben die Scheiben so 10° Spiel haben circa wenn ich beide Bremsen anziehe und das Rad hin und her bewege? Ich hatte bisher nur die verschraubten Scheiben.


----------



## Wiepjes (31. Juli 2012)

D304 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir vor wenigen Wochen ein ZR Race 8.0 zugelegt. Leider habe ich seither nur Probleme mit dem Rad.
> 
> ...



Tipp: Bloss nicht selber Hand anlegen, das könnt lebensgefährlich enden.
Finger weg vom "Seil". Am besten bleib dabei, lass das Rad im Keller und fahr mit dem Alten, du Witzbold. Nicht das noch die Luft raus geht, dann ist ja alles kaputt und das bei dem Hardcore Einsatz am Spielplatz........ja Juli.2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D304 (31. Juli 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Tipp: Bloss nicht selber Hand anlegen, das könnt lebensgefährlich enden.
> Finger weg vom "Seil". Am besten bleib dabei, lass das Rad im Keller und fahr mit dem Alten, du Witzbold. Nicht das noch die Luft raus geht, dann ist ja alles kaputt und das bei dem Hardcore Einsatz am Spielplatz........ja Juli.2012



Ja, sehr witzig. 

Hauptsache seinen Senf dazu abgeben auch wenn man nichts zu sagen hat und sich noch drüber lustig machen weil ich nicht weiß, wie man diesen Zug nennt (was mit der Sache rein gar nichts zu tun hat). Mein "altes" Bike habe ich aus Einzelteilen zusammengewerkelt und das tut 1a - es ändert jedoch nichts daran, dass ich es nicht in Ordnung finde bei einem neuen Rad erstmal einige Arbeiten durchführen zu müssen bis es einwandfrei läuft, das sollte man doch eigentlich auch erwarten können oder?


----------



## cube elite 1 (31. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht hättest Du beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen sollen.
Also, Du hast sicherlich einige Punkte aufgezählt(Steuersatz etc. ) die  Ärgerlich sind.
Aber Positionen wie vielleicht nicht perfekt eingestellte Umwerfer oder Schaltwerke ....ich bitte Dich! Das sollte man mal eben selbst beheben können.
Und Pech kannst Du auch bei einem neuen Rad vom Fachhandel haben.
Solltest Du das Rad verkaufen wollen, bei einer Rahmengröße von 18 Zoll hätte ich wohl Interesse am Rahmen.


----------



## D304 (31. Juli 2012)

cube elite 1 schrieb:


> Aber Positionen wie vielleicht nicht perfekt eingestellte Umwerfer oder Schaltwerke ....ich bitte Dich! Das sollte man mal eben selbst beheben können.



Klar, da stimme ich dir zu. Den Umwerfer habe ich nicht eingestellt bekommen, vermutlich weil eben der Trigger auch eine Macke hatte, ansonsten ist sowas kein Problem.

Naja was solls, zum Glück sind Innenlager und Steuersatz nicht teuer, werde da schon was passendes finden und beim nächsten mal eben doch beim örtlichen Händler kaufen oder zumindest das Rad persönlich abholen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
die Reklamationen werden bei uns im Versand immer nach der Reihenfolge des Eingangs abgearbeitet. Du wirst also schnellstmöglich eine Rückmeldung kriegen, wie in Deinem Fall weiter verfahren wird. Bitte noch ein wenig Geduld!


----------



## D304 (31. Juli 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Reklamationen werden bei uns im Versand immer nach der Reihenfolge des Eingangs abgearbeitet. Du wirst also schnellstmöglich eine Rückmeldung kriegen, wie in Deinem Fall weiter verfahren wird. Bitte noch ein wenig Geduld!



Top, danke


----------



## homerjay (31. Juli 2012)

Naja, die hintere Schaltung dürfte wohl verstellt sein, weil sich neue Züge eben längen und der Steuersatz ist wahrscheinlich deshalb hinüber, weil er eine Zeitlang mit Spiel gefahren wurde. Hat also beides nichts mit Radon zu tun. Und das Knacken muß auch nicht unbedingt auf einen Defekt hindeuten. 
Die Sache mit den Bremsen: Verdrehen sich tatsächlich die Scheiben auf der Nabe?


----------



## sun909 (31. Juli 2012)

Hi,
zunächst mal sind das alles Punkte, die im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung durch den Händler (Radon/H&S) behoben werden müssen.

Das "Seil" heisst Schaltzug, der Komiker weiter oben hat wahrscheinlich gerade Ferien und gammelt am Rechner herum...

Generell -und beim Versender noch mehr...- heißt es beim Kauf Augen auf und solche Sachen wie Tretlager etc. genau prüfen. Meist ist dort viel zu wenig Fett, könnte auch bei deinem Steuersatz der Fall sein.

Ansonsten bist du, wenn du nicht so der versierte Schrauber bist, bei einem lokalen Händler ggf. besser aufgehoben beim nächsten Kauf.

Aber gib den Jungs noch eine Chance 

viel erfolg!
sun909


----------



## D304 (31. Juli 2012)

homerjay schrieb:


> Naja, die hintere Schaltung dürfte wohl verstellt sein, weil sich neue Züge eben längen und der Steuersatz ist wahrscheinlich deshalb hinüber, weil er eine Zeitlang mit Spiel gefahren wurde. Hat also beides nichts mit Radon zu tun. Und das Knacken muß auch nicht unbedingt auf einen Defekt hindeuten.
> Die Sache mit den Bremsen: Verdrehen sich tatsächlich die Scheiben auf der Nabe?



Ist es denn normal, dass man den Steuersatz bei einem neuen Bike erstmal einstellen muss? Wusste ich nicht - naja, fürs nächste mal weiß ich dann Bescheid.
Die Scheiben verdrehen sich auf der Nabe, ja - also Felge/Reifen/Nabe kann ich im Stand leicht bewegen wenn ich die Bremse anziehe und somit die Scheiben festsitzen. Ich weiß, das ist eine praxisfremde Situation, ich hatte bisher aber noch nie Centerlock sondern 6 Schrauben und das saß immer bombenfest, deswegen bin ich verunsichert.




sun909 schrieb:


> ...



Danke für die sachlichen Worte, ich will hier auch nicht groß herummeckern, bin eben nur etwas enttäuscht dass ich an einem neuen Bike so viele Mängel direkt hatte. Naja manchmal hat man eben Pech - 2 Kumpels fahren auch Radon, (ein Slide AM und ein Team) und bei denen war alles top in Ordnung.


----------



## ChaosB99 (31. Juli 2012)

Naja, dass die Schaltung nicht 100%ig passt ist durchaus ein Versenderproblem, aber ist ja kein Thema das selbst einzustellen...
Die anderen Defekte waren sicher einfach Pech....hab mit meinem ZR8.0 schon paar tausend km runter ohne das kleinste Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sachse1 (1. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde auch sagen, dass man bei Versenderbikes immer mit kleineren Nacharbeiten wie Schaltung einstellen rechnen muss. Der Steuersatz ist sicher nach ein paar Kilometern nicht defekt. Die Pedale die Radon mitschickt habe ich übrigens nachgefettet, ordentlich eingestellt und fahre sie seit ca. 1000 Km problemlos am Allltagsrad.


----------



## D304 (3. August 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Reklamationen werden bei uns im Versand immer nach der Reihenfolge des Eingangs abgearbeitet. Du wirst also schnellstmöglich eine Rückmeldung kriegen, wie in Deinem Fall weiter verfahren wird. Bitte noch ein wenig Geduld!



Habt ihr so viele Reklamationen? Ich warte nun schon seit 11 Tagen auf eine Antwort.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. August 2012)

Die Radon-Mitarbeiter aus dem Forum haben leider keinen Einblick in diese Vorgänge. Es könnte auch mit der Ferienzeit zu tun haben. Aber Dir sei versichert, dass jeder Reklamation nachgegangen wird.


----------



## alexanderZ (5. August 2012)

mein senf dazu:

der kundenservice von bike-discount (da hast du das rad bestellt) ist unter aller sau, der laden scheint einfach zu schnell gewachsen zu sein.

dass dein rad bei auslieferung nicht komplett fehlerfrei ist, das ist normal. es ist montiert, nicht aber eingestellt und feingetuned. dieser service ist gegen kleines geld bei den servicepartnern machbar, sofern du das nicht selber kannst.

nach deiner schilderung hast du dich weder um drehmomente noch um feineinstellungen und/oder lagerspiel gekümmert, daher ist bis auf den "defekten" trigger alles auf eigene versäumnisse zurückzuführen.


----------



## log11 (5. August 2012)

@alexanderZ, also daß man ein Versenderbike komplett nochmal nachziehen und kontrollieren muss ist mir auch neu. Klar die wichtigsten Dinge macht man sicher automatisch.
Nur mal das Thema Drehmomente. Woher bitte soll ein Käufer die Anzugsmomente diverser Schraubverbindungen kennen? Ich wüßte das jedenfalls nicht.
Man könnte da ja noch weiter gehen und sich sagen, ok ich demontiere mal die Lagersitze um zu sehen, ob im Tretlagerbereich alles plan abgedreht ist und bau dann alles wieder zusammen.
Bin selbst gerade am sortieren welches Radon es werden soll aber solche Berichte schrecken mich dann echt ab. 2 Freunde haben sich je 2 Canyons gekauft. Die waren astrein montiert und pefekt eingestellt. Kann natürlich auch nur Zufall gewesen sein.


----------



## Wiepjes (5. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> @alexanderZ, also daß man ein Versenderbike komplett nochmal nachziehen und kontrollieren muss ist mir auch neu. Klar die wichtigsten Dinge macht man sicher automatisch.
> Nur mal das Thema Drehmomente. Woher bitte soll ein Käufer die Anzugsmomente diverser Schraubverbindungen kennen? Ich wüßte das jedenfalls nicht.
> Man könnte da ja noch weiter gehen und sich sagen, ok ich demontiere mal die Lagersitze um zu sehen, ob im Tretlagerbereich alles plan abgedreht ist und bau dann alles wieder zusammen.
> Bin selbst gerade am sortieren welches Radon es werden soll aber solche Berichte schrecken mich dann echt ab. 2 Freunde haben sich je 2 Canyons gekauft. Die waren astrein montiert und pefekt eingestellt. Kann natürlich auch nur Zufall gewesen sein.




http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Downloads_id_5302_.htm
da findest du alles was du brauchst.
Ausserdem gibt es doch ein 14tägiges Umtauschrecht.
Für alle nicht technisch versierten Servicepartner. Lass dein Rad da hin liefern.
Aber 20 Euro sparen und dann wie der Rennfahrer im Eröffnungsthread nicht mal einen Reifen aufpumpen zu koennen und dann hier rum zu nerven ist doch IOI.
Wer ein Bike kauft und es auch mal transportiert sollte: einen Steuersatz eibstellen können, wissen was ein 15er Maul ist, ein SV Ventil vor dem Aufpumpen öffnen können und wissen wie die Kette auf den vorderen und hinteren Ritzeln stehen muss. Eine Kette veträgt auch mal etwaa Fett, eine Federgabel etwas Öl, und Drehmomente sind dafür da, dass man sie einhält.
Wem das alles zuviel ist, finger weg vom Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (5. August 2012)

@Wiepjes, danke für den Link mit den technischen Hinweisen zu den Radon Rädern. Wusste ich ich nicht daß es da so ein gut zusammengefasstes Dokument gibt. Damit kann sicher jeder halbwegs technisch interessierte Biker sein Radl nochmal überprüfen.
Aber solche Sachen wie plangeschliffener Lagersitz oder abgeriebenes Sattelrohr müssen lieferseitig schon passen bin ich der Meinung.
Wer sich für ein Versenderbike entscheidet sollte zumindest nicht 2 linke Hände haben ws das Schrauben anbelangt. Da bin ich auch Deiner Meinung.
Oder halt das gute Angebot mit den Servicepartnern vor Ort nutzen. Wobei die Leistung dort sicher auch davon abhängig ist, wie gut / gewissenhaft der Partner das Rad überprüft und einstellt.


PS: Drehmomentangaben habe ich allerdings nur zum Sattelstütze, Klemmung, Flaschenhalter etc. gefunden. Die wichtigen Dinge wie Gelenklager beim Fully finde ich da nicht. Oder ist das auf den Lagern am Rad selbst draufgedruckt?


----------



## alexanderZ (5. August 2012)

das sind meist aufgedruckte werte, oder aber man macht es "handfest plus" mit dem mittellangen imbus, dann passts eigentlich immer - wenn schraubverbindungen spiel haben, und das auffÃ¤llt, dann sollte man zuerst die schrauben anziehen und dann gucken, ob es schon ausreicht an "reparatur"

ich erwarte, dass schweiÃnÃ¤hte, teile etc. in ordnung sind, alle anderen schrauben und einstellungen muss jeder fÃ¼r sich selber finden.

so kann man auch lenkwinkel, bremshebelabstand, sattelstÃ¼tzenhÃ¶he, sattelposition und sattelneigung individuell einstellen.

sich Ã¼ber die 8â¬ pedale zu beschweren finde ich albern, die dinger sind ne dreingabe, aber definitiv nichts fÃ¼r den einsatzbereich der fahrrÃ¤der.

standard-drehmomente: lenkbereich 5nm, tretlager handfest, bremshebel sollten sich mit druck noch am lenker drehen lassen, dÃ¤mpfer meist um die 10nm am dÃ¶mpferauge...


----------



## D304 (5. August 2012)

Ron-Ritchey schrieb:


> Einfach mal den Händler kontaktieren, anstatt hier rumzuheulen.



Einfach mal den Post richtig lesen statt sinnlose Postings zu machen ;-)

Im übrigen hatte ich das Rad zum Service Partner liefern lassen. Und mir geht's hier nicht darum, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich was einzustellen haben sondern nur darum ob es normal ist, dass man das ganze Setup wohl selbst nochmal machen muss - was scheinbar so ist.

Wegen dem Innenlager/Steuersatz Problem etc hat Radon dann nach 12 Tagen mal geanwortet - das Bike muss eingeschickt werden. Da hab ich aber keine Lust drauf, geb ich lieber die paar s für nen neues Innenlage und Steuersatz aus und machs selbst.


----------



## Max_V (5. August 2012)

D304 schrieb:


> ...Das ist ja nur ne Kleinigkeit die mal vorkommen kann. Da ich ohnehin ganz in der Nähe vom Service Partner arbeite bin ich eben schnell hin und es wurde (kostenlos ) eingestellt.
> 
> Leider musste ich dann feststellen, dass der Trigger scheinbar auch ne Macke hat. Wenn ich vom größten aufs mittlere Blatt schalten wollte so ist er direkt aufs kleinste gesprungen. Einstellung überprüft, schien okay, beim Service Partner angerufen, er vermutete einen zu hohen Zug auf dem "Seil" (wie heißt das genau?) was aber nicht der Fall war. Bin dann zur Sicherheit nochmal hin aber er konnte auch nur den Defekt feststellen. In dem Fall war Radon noch relativ schnell und ich hatte 1 Woche später einen neuen Trigger.
> ....
> ...


 
Sicher?



D304 schrieb:


> .....weil ich nicht weiß, wie man diesen Zug nennt  (was mit der Sache rein gar nichts zu tun hat). Mein "altes" Bike habe  ich aus Einzelteilen zusammengewerkelt und das tut 1a - es ändert jedoch  nichts daran, dass ich es nicht in Ordnung finde bei einem neuen Rad  erstmal einige Arbeiten durchführen zu müssen bis es einwandfrei läuft,  das sollte man doch eigentlich auch erwarten können oder?



NEIN! Man(n) setzt sich nicht auf ein Gerät, das einen töten kann ohne seine Funktionen zu überprüfen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






D304 schrieb:


> .....Den Umwerfer habe ich nicht eingestellt  bekommen, vermutlich weil eben der Trigger auch eine Macke hatte, ansonsten ist sowas kein Problem.
> 
> Naja was solls, zum Glück sind Innenlager und Steuersatz nicht teuer,  werde da schon was passendes finden und beim nächsten mal eben doch beim  örtlichen Händler kaufen oder zumindest das Rad persönlich  abholen.



SICHER?



D304 schrieb:


> Ist es denn normal, dass man den Steuersatz bei  einem neuen Bike erstmal einstellen muss? Wusste ich nicht - naja, fürs  nächste mal weiß ich dann Bescheid.
> Die Scheiben verdrehen sich auf der Nabe, ja - also Felge/Reifen/Nabe  kann ich im Stand leicht bewegen wenn ich die Bremse anziehe und somit  die Scheiben festsitzen. Ich weiß, das ist eine praxisfremde Situation,  ich hatte bisher aber noch nie Centerlock sondern 6 Schrauben und das  saß immer bombenfest, deswegen bin ich verunsichert.
> .....



 Wenn du technisch versiert bist verstehe ich einfach deine Haltung  nicht. Rad kaufen, geliefert bekommen und dann einstellen. ALLES! Jede  Schraube jedes Drehmoment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und zu CL das sitzt ebenfalls bombenfest! Wenn die Sache mit den Drehmomenten stimmt...



D304 schrieb:


> ...Im übrigen hatte ich das Rad zum Service Partner  liefern lassen. Und mir geht's hier nicht darum, dass ich nicht weiß wie  ich was einzustellen haben sondern nur darum ob es normal ist, dass man  das ganze Setup wohl selbst nochmal machen muss - was scheinbar so ist.
> 
> Wegen dem Innenlager/Steuersatz Problem etc hat Radon dann nach 12 Tagen  mal geanwortet - das Bike muss eingeschickt werden. Da hab ich aber  keine Lust drauf, geb ich lieber die paar s für nen neues Innenlage und  Steuersatz aus und machs selbst.



Ja ist normal. Bei jedem Bike. Auch bei dem vom Händler, oder ich  vertraue dem Mister XY den ich nicht kenne, der für jedes  zusammengestellte Bike Kohle bekommt und dem Drehmomente, Lager usw.  egal sind Hauptsache sie sind verbaut. Sonst wird einem die Rechnung mit  kaputten Lagern nach wenigen km gemacht. Im übrigen könnte Radon nicht  jedes der 1000senden Lager testen, die sie an die Bikes schrauben und  sind somit auch Opfer. Opfer der Fertigungsfehler ihrer Zulieferer..

Denke, du hast einfach nur Pech und dich zuwenig mit deinem Bike auseinandergesetzt. Gib Radon eine Chance, schick es ein, fahre mit deinem Alten und lass die jetzt Ihren Job nochmal besser machen. Aber auch bei diesmal gilt, bei erneuter Lieferung alles vorher testen!

Sorry nicht böse gemeint...hoffe dann hast du Erfolg und Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike


----------



## rennradler6 (9. August 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen, daß mein 2011er ZR Race 8.0 vorbildlich verpackt und ohne Macken geliefert wurde. Die Montage war sehr sauber ausgeführt, lediglich bei der Schaltung mußte ich ein wenig nachjustieren (Zugspannung, Anschalgschrauben). Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Radl.

Wozu der mitgelieferte Sattel und die Pedale gut sind, weiß ich bis heute nicht. Wahrscheinlich Alibi, da H&S weiß, daß sich eh jeder seinen Lieblingssattel und andere Pedale (in meinem Fall SPD-Pedale) ranschraubt.


----------

